# Mechanical Coupling



## نايف علي (13 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد...

أقدم لكم بحث خاص عن Mechanical Coupling أتمنى أن ينال إعجابكم ..

للتحميـــــــــــل ..

من المرفقات



لاتنسوني من دعواتكم

أخوكم : نايف علي​


----------



## سدير عدنان (14 أبريل 2008)

thanks for all informations


----------



## سدير عدنان (14 أبريل 2008)

there is no information sorry can u try again


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 أبريل 2008)

الزميل نايف علي.
تحياتي .

ارجوا مراجعة الرابط مع الشكر .

البغدادي


----------



## نايف علي (15 أبريل 2008)

لا أدري ماذا حدث

عموماً

رابط آخر 

http://www.archive.org/download/mechanical_coupling/search1.rar


----------



## الباحثة الصغيرة (30 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم،


لا يوجد معلومات !! هل من محاولة أخرى ؟!


----------



## رضا الشاهد (1 مايو 2008)

السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله اخى العزيز لا يوجد اى معلومات على الرابط المعطى ولا حتى الرابط الجديد


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## مصطفى صديق مشرف (23 يوليو 2008)

الرابط مش شغال مع الشكر


----------



## midowahba (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## نايف علي (25 يوليو 2008)

تم التحديث


----------



## mahalkita (25 يوليو 2008)

thanx alot


----------



## الفارس الشجاع (26 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً كثيراً


----------



## fmharfoush (27 يوليو 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## mohame_ refaat (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم نايف


----------



## عمر محمد3 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط ميه ميه والملف اكثر من راءع ومفيد جدا جدا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/يوسف (10 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمارالتعدين (11 أكتوبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل أخي العزيز


----------



## داجر (12 أكتوبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## eng_ sindbad (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لك


----------



## azzo (27 أكتوبر 2008)

سبحان الله اتقول حاس بيا .......... بارك الله فيك


----------



## alyaf3i (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## brave_heart1900 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*thank you*

thank youuuuuuuu


----------



## مهندسة توتا (29 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام جاسم (29 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## eng_amr_zair (30 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اود ان اضيف شئ يمكن ان يفيد السادة الاعضاء
هذا شرح بالصور لعمل
Coupling Allignement
http://mech-engineer.blogspot.com/2008/09/coupling-alignment-good-service-life-of.html


----------



## iloveEgypt (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## amir eleslam (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*برجاء تحديث الرابط اخى الكريم نايف

جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد عبدلله (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس وعد (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جزالك الله اخي العزيز . موضوع نادر جدا ومفيد . نتمنى المزيد من الملفات عن هذا الموضوع . وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## khdkhaled (4 نوفمبر 2008)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## رضا الشاهد (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ورضى عنك


----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (16 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## enggg.mahmoud (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fmharfoush (18 ديسمبر 2008)

please more information about coupling, mechanical


----------



## نايف علي (7 فبراير 2009)

حياكم الله إخواني


----------



## kaza1 (13 فبراير 2010)

بجد والله ربنا يكرمك


----------



## almohandis1985 (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس


----------



## نايف علي (16 فبراير 2010)

حياكم الله وبياكم 

شرفني مروركم وتواجدكم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 فبراير 2010)

نايف علي قال:


> حياكم الله وبياكم
> 
> شرفني مروركم وتواجدكم


 
وحياك وبياك وجعل الجنة مأواك 
أخي مهندس نايف ..

الموضوع يخص قسم الميكانيكا عام .. بصورة أكثر .
ولست أدري كيف تم نقله إلى هنا . 

معلومات جيدة .. بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## نايف علي (18 فبراير 2010)

حياك الله دكتور محمد 

شاكر لك تواجدك وملاحظتك


----------



## أبوالمثنى (18 فبراير 2010)

:20:جزاك الله خيرا ياأخي معاومات قيمة جدا:20:


----------



## أبوالمثنى (18 فبراير 2010)

أخي بوركت وجزاك الله خيراً وارجو منك ان تزودنا دائما بالمواضيع النافعة والجديدة في مجال هندسة الإنتاج , وباالأخص الربط واللحام:20:


----------



## osamahadi (18 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا فى انتظار المزيد*


----------

